# Old Grantham Hospital, Lincs, February 2017



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2017)

*1. The History*
Won't do this again as it's a revisit and the history can be found on my previous report HERE. 

I originally incorrectly identified it as the maternity wing of Grantham's embattled hospital while that wasn't true. It is infact the original town hospital for Grantham that opened in 1847.

*2. The Explore*
Wasn't originally going to post the pictures. However the overcast light and the advancement of nature make it an interesting follow-on from my October 2015 report. As you can see, it's still very much sealed and going further down hill. For me this place is all about the roof. It is varied and, in parts, quite architecturally interesting. And, sadly, in places, going down hill.

*3. The Pictures*

Full frontal:


img8882 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A hint of its former use:


img8872 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8870 by HughieDW, on Flickr

General roof shot:


img8877 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and roof close-up:


img8878 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nature advancing fast:


img8884 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and claiming one of the many gable windows:


img8885 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It's creeping up on this one too:


img8876 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Everything's gone green:


img8874 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One stone gable end:


img8875 by HughieDW, on Flickr

and another impressive one:


img8886 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And detail:


img8869 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Flue and gable window:


img8887 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8868 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8888 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Attic gable window and stonework detail:


img8873 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Rubex (Feb 21, 2017)

I agree, the roof is lovely  great pics HughieD!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2017)

Rubex said:


> I agree, the roof is lovely  great pics HughieD!



Cheers Rubex! Hope yer good...


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 21, 2017)

what a lovely building and full of character, shame there was no way in tho


----------



## RM Photography (Feb 22, 2017)

Great shots! One can only imagine what's on the inside!,


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 22, 2017)

A nice building with character a shame its going to severe dereliction.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 23, 2017)

Would love to see the inside. 
Keep an eye on it Hughie, perhaps it might open up


----------



## HughieD (Feb 23, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Would love to see the inside.
> Keep an eye on it Hughie, perhaps it might open up



Will do mate.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 24, 2017)

I can see the appeal of these buildings and your interest shows from your detailed pics, I hope you get inside one day, before redev or demo, redev I hope but as always sadly its a cost thing.

Thanks for the great report


----------



## No-One (Feb 26, 2017)

Looks good, can you not get in any where ?


----------



## HughieD (Feb 26, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> I can see the appeal of these buildings and your interest shows from your detailed pics, I hope you get inside one day, before redev or demo, redev I hope but as always sadly its a cost thing.
> 
> Thanks for the great report



Cheers man. Me too. Sadly think demo is the more likely outcome here...



No-One said:


> Looks good, can you not get in any where ?



Not that I could spot. Also slap bang in the middle of a 'live' hospital.


----------



## Ferox (Feb 28, 2017)

Lovely looking place this mate


----------



## Urbexdan (Jan 13, 2021)

I have the joy of walking thought here I just don't no how to upload a post to the forums yet


----------



## Wrench (Jan 13, 2021)

Urbexdan said:


> I have the joy of walking thought here I just don't no how to upload a post to the forums yet


If you look in the first section on the forum there are instructions for posting up I think


----------

